# Bad alternator, found problem.



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

I am posting this so it may help someone with an alternator problem. My brake and battery lights were on and the alternator was putting out 15.5 volts so I replaced the alternator and they were still on and same 15.5 out put. I spent a couple of days learning everything about alternators. One of the 3 wire on the alternator is called the sense wire, It tells the alternator how much voltage is needed depending on the state of the battery. That wire had no continuity, the wire in the harness was bad, not broken but was all corroded and blue inside the plastic cover but there were no breaks in the wire cover. I repaired that wire and it no works properly, lights are off and it now puts out 14.5 volts


----------

